# 69 Hurst Olds



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Just finished. To see the Build up and more pictures, go to http://thetholianweb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2131


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful car


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful build. Round 2 did a great job on bringing that kit back.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you. Round 2 is doing a great job bringing these kits back. Especially the heavy commercial. My Favs!


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Round 2 is going to reissue the LN8000 racecar hauler soon as well. I don't have a lot of room for semi's and big trucks, but that one might have to be brought home with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatR (Jan 24, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveWorst (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job


----------

